# Probleme mit Ant, JDK und JRE



## mad-in (29. Nov 2007)

Hi Leute!

Ich richte mir grad ein neues System ein und habe dazu auch gleich mal das JDK6 (genauer gesagt ist es 1.6.0_03) installiert. Die Installation hat einmal das JDK nach

D:\Java\jdk1.6.0_03 

und die normale JRE nach

D:\Java\jre1.6.0_03

installiert. Wobei es im Unterordner vom JDK auch noch eine JRE gibt. Jetzt wollte ich ant installieren und gleich ein Beispielprogramm backen, aber Ant verweigert mir den Dienst, mit der Meldung, dass die tools.jar nicht gefunden wurde, und dass Ant sie in jre1.6.0_03\lib sucht. Aber da gibts ja keine, weil die tools.jar ja nur im JDK drin ist. 
Also hab ich erstmal meine Umgebungsvariablen angesehen und ich sehe da: es gibts nichts. Keinerlei Einträge, die auch nur im geringsten was mit Java zu tun haben. Wenn ich aber auf der Konsole "java -version" eingebe, bekomme ich ganz normal die Version ausgegeben.

Wie kann das sein? Es muss doch irgendwie hinterlegt sein, auf was zugegriffen wird. Wie kann Windows den Befehl "java" ausführen, wenn es in keiner einzigen Variable was von Java gibt? Wie bringe ich Ant dazu, dass es nicht in der JRE, sondern im JDK suchen soll?

Danke & viele Grüße
Martin


----------



## Guest (30. Nov 2007)

Setze die Umgebungsvariable JAVA_HOME=D:\Java\jdk1.6.0_03
und PATH=was-auch-immer-drin-steht...;%JAVA_HOME%\bin


----------



## maki (30. Nov 2007)

Du solltest unbedingt keinen(!) classpath per Umgebungsvariable gesetzt haben, manche Programme (wie QuickTime) setzen bei der Installation den cp per Umgebungsvariable.

http://ant.apache.org/problems.html


----------

